# To be a jerk, or an extremely extra large family size jerk?  That is the question.



## blindsage (Aug 3, 2012)

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/a...these-girls-beat-each-other-up/#disqus_thread


> [h=1]Women's judo: it's disturbing to watch these girls beat each other up[/h]Watching Gemma Gibbons gaining Britains first judo medal in 12 years, I found myself wondering: is women fighting each other violently a perfectly wholesome spectator sport? This wasn't a bit of pretend wrestling. Gemma and her American opponent, Kayla Harrison, were properly grappling with each other, throwing each other with full force onto the mat. They both showed pure, naked, fierce, animalistic aggression of a sort that one doesn't naturally associate with women  or girls for that matter. Quite honestly my initial reaction was one of shock. I felt rather as I would if I'd bumped into two drunken women bashing ten bells out of each other outside a Yates Wine Lodge on a Friday night  a bit unsettled. The photographs of the judo women will be all over the papers tomorrow, because they're dramatic and sensational.
> With those judo contestants  and I realise this will probably sound appallingly sexist  I couldn't help wondering about their soft limbs battered black and blue with bruises. Would it bother me to see one of my own daughters savagely attacking another woman on a judo mat for people's entertainment? I'm really not sure. Possibly. On the other hand I might be proud of her skill. I know full well that, as a bloke, it's none of my business, but it's what I thought and felt. After a few minutes I'd got used to it. But, then, you can get used to anything, can't you?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 3, 2012)

There is absolutely nothing I can think of to say that willnot get me into trouble by misinterpretation so....lets just say I think he isbeing rather silly


----------



## Steve (Aug 3, 2012)

Comparing two elite level athletes competing on behalf of their respective countries, to "two drunken women bashing ten bells out of each other" is mindbogglingly stupid. While you might get used to anything, I will never get used to this level of ignorance, regardless of how often I encounter it.

That's what I wrote as a comment on the article.  Man, that's...  I am dumbfounded.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 3, 2012)

From a self-defense perspective ... would he think his girls more feminine if they weren't able to effectively fight their attacker? Yuck. yeah, I think I'll ... go ... sort my socks or something.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 3, 2012)

Georgia, what are you doing out of the kitchen???

*sigh*

The ignorant can be educated.
The insane can be medicated.
But you can't fix stupid....


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 3, 2012)

*sigh* I took the bait. Couldn't resist.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 3, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Georgia, what are you doing out of the kitchen???



Laundry, of course. :barf:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 3, 2012)

I bet this guy has a sign that says:

Washing
Ironing
Fornicating
Etc


So long as someone else spelled fornicating for him...


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 3, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> I bet this guy has a sign that says:
> 
> Washing
> Ironing
> ...



Like ... his WIFE???  :lol2:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 3, 2012)

I have duly added a click to both your Recommend counts, my friends.  

I have to admit that I have had reactions myself, when it comes to being unsettled by violence against women (by other women or otherwise), as we've talked about before in threads here; social programming is hard to overcome .  I am getting better at pushing past those instinctive protective reactions, in a dojo environment at least, even tho' I am not so sure in my heart that I am a better man for trying to do so :blush:.


----------



## Takai (Aug 3, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> The ignorant can be educated.
> The insane can be medicated.
> But you can't fix stupid....



I think that this "writer" manages to be all three at once. 

*Shakes head*


----------



## Aiki Lee (Aug 4, 2012)

I find it amusing how the writer says " I realize this will sound appallingly sexist" and then says it anyway. Idiot.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll be sexist the other way.  Nothing much I like better than watching two women battling it out.  Hey, I grew up on Roller Derby.  Tough women are sexy women.  There, I said it.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 5, 2012)

I assume the poor man passed out when he saw the women boxing! And very good they all were too. I watched all the bouts, it's actually of a higher standard than the men's comp as a whole.. As there's only three weight categories and only one woman from each country in each division it means there are multiple World, European, Pan American, Asian and African champions among the 36 women fighting. Good for women's boxing though to showcase the very best. Only two women chose to wear a skirt. All fighters male and female put their headguards on in the ring pre fight and didn't come out with them on.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/spor...-fight-for-equality-continues/article4464037/


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> I assume the poor man passed out when he saw the women boxing! And very good they all were too. I watched all the bouts, it's actually of a higher standard than the men's comp as a whole.. As there's only three weight categories and only one woman from each country in each division it means there are multiple World, European, Pan American, Asian and African champions among the 36 women fighting. Good for women's boxing though to showcase the very best. Only two women chose to wear a skirt. All fighters male and female put their headguards on in the ring pre fight and didn't come out with them on.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/spor...-fight-for-equality-continues/article4464037/



For some reason I am not thinking he should go talk to Laila Amaria Ali


----------

